# Indiana DOT Laws



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys I have been in business a couple years now, I have my Insurance then this year found out that I need DOT numbers on my truck also. I am in the process of doing all that and now I am being told that I need a CDL. Comeon a CDL for a Dodge Ram 2500 with a trailer in summer and Plow in the winter?  Can someone help me out? Just need to know if I do in fact need a CDL on top of all the other stuff I already have.. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

You only need a CDL if your truck has a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of 26,001 lbs or more.

Go to the Indiana DMV website and search for the CDL manual so you can print it off and show anyone who asks.

You will need the DOT numbers.


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help. Its been so confusing the last couple days!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jjfinn;858695 said:


> Hey guys I have been in business a couple years now, I have my Insurance then this year found out that I need DOT numbers on my truck also. I am in the process of doing all that and now I am being told that I need a CDL. Comeon a CDL for a Dodge Ram 2500 with a trailer in summer and Plow in the winter?  Can someone help me out? Just need to know if I do in fact need a CDL on top of all the other stuff I already have.. Thanks for your time.


How big of trailer?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Just about any trailer behind that truck will require DOT numbers. I believe if truck/trailer combined GVWR over 10k requires DOT.
Call the Dually Depot in Elkhart right off CR.6 across from the airport. It's my grandfather's place and he took care of my DOT for truck/trailer. I had to call USDOT to get numbers but he did the inspections for me. They'll be able to answer any questions you have.


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

With my trailer the truck weight is a little under 12k..


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jjfinn;858756 said:


> With my trailer the truck weight is a little under 12k..


What is your truck's and trailer's GVWR?


----------



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Trucks 8800 and the trailer is 2960.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jjfinn;858779 said:


> Trucks 8800 and the trailer is 2960.


No the CDL and Yes on the DOT#'s.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

not to add fuel to the fire but how about a medical card for being above 10,000 gvw. And if you are hauling more than the reportable quantity of a hazard material that needs to be placard you will probably need to be a cdl in order to get a hazmat endorsement. For example, you could put 4 55 gallon drums of weed killer in the back of the pickup, you wouldn't exceed the weight requirements but you would need the placards. Each state is different in how they enforce all these regulations. Best to consult your state DOT and try to comply the best you can. Several threads on site about all the regs and rules that apply. Inspectors can be dicks about the width of plows too


----------

